# Three biggest achievable wishes at the moment



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

I don't know if anyone's ever made a thread like this before, but I thought it would be a good idea. This is meant to encourage positivity by listing some of your dreams that might come true . Also, you can add a few sentences of how you could achieve them.

What are your three biggest wishes at the moment? List them. The only rule on this thread is, they have to be realistic. They don't have to be something you could achieve easily or quickly (so you can write about your long term ambitions or something you can achieve in a couple of years), but let's keep them realistic (so no "I want to rule the world" comments, let's keep this thread on track)

Mine would be:
- Having at least one good friend
- Living close to my girlfriend. Putting up with long distance is quite far from ideal.
- Finding a creative outlet. I've tried a few things, but I don't really have a passion I could do commonly at the moment. Maybe with practice.

What are yours ?


----------



## SpiderInTheCorner (Aug 10, 2014)

same as yours but I'd like to have at least 2 or 3 things in life I am passionate about. I was thinking about learning how to dance on my own. I have a room to myself so it is kind of do-able. also no gf and maybe it is good thing.


----------



## seeking777 (Oct 24, 2012)

I like this idea. 

- Prepare for grad school applications: Study for the GRE and take in 2-3 months. Start observing/shadowing an occupational therapist in my area, also for grad school in the next month. 
- Gain two job interviews soon and get hired. 
- Start working regularly on my podcast/blog again. Which falls along the lines of a passion/interest.


----------



## lifestandsstillhere (Jul 17, 2013)

-Prepare for grad school apps and begin studying for the GRE
-Make a new friend and do something (unrelated to school) with him or her
-Go to therapy or a support group


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

crimeclub said:


> Start making good grades like I used to, get a girlfriend, and be more productive with my time. Achieving the first one would probably solve the third.


This though #2 will def. likely never be achievable by somebody like me and #1 would be a real struggle,but it's the only thing I've got left.

Pick my grades up -> Study abroad -> Live abroad (To buy a better PC + have a normal standard of life)


----------



## StNaive (Feb 21, 2013)

This is a great idea! My top three would have to be:

-Become multilingual, starting with French (which I'm learning in university and online)
-Make at least one good friend this year
-Get my writing published (but only in smaller publications like magazines, not having my books sold in stores or something like that)

Some are easier to achieve than others, but I know I can do them all.


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

-Lose 20 lbs
-Make another close friend, whether it's online or offline, doesn't matter
-Work my way to leaving the house every day


----------



## gamingpup (Jul 10, 2013)

-Get many friends when I go to college next month
-Find £20 on a pavement somewhere
-Be given many drinks by above friends.

Lmao not quite aiming high.


----------



## NiamhB (Aug 10, 2014)

-Learn Japanese
-Get through this school year
-Study more


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

-Exercise daily
-Improve my drawing
-Have a job

Basic but very important to me.


----------



## seeking777 (Oct 24, 2012)

gamingpup said:


> -Get many friends when I go to college next month
> -Find £20 on a pavement somewhere
> -Be given many drinks by above friends.
> 
> Lmao not quite aiming high.


Don't take offense to this but I laughed quite hard at your reply because the way you wrote it reminds me of the book I'm reading right now, Bridget Jones Diary.


----------



## gamingpup (Jul 10, 2013)

seeking777 said:


> Don't take offense to this but I laughed quite hard at your reply because the way you wrote it reminds me of the book I'm reading right now, Bridget Jones Diary.


:haha Omg that is hilarious! haha


----------



## someone7 (Aug 21, 2014)

-Excel at school
-Go abroad
-Live my dream abroad


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I agree, this is a good idea for a thread.

1. Drive on the parkway.
2. Get into an exercise routine and lose a few pounds (and then eventually a lot, lol).
3. Become better at my job, be more expressive and take more initiative.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

1. To improve tremendously in art skill. If I put in more hours of practice I think it is achievable.

2. To sell my art(carvings, mosaics, etc) for an income even if I have to work 80 hrs a week to make a 40 hr a week minimum wage income. I hate working away from home with coworkers so much that I'd be willing to do that. At least I'd be doing something that makes me happy and feels fulfilling. Hopefully as I improved the pay would get better. I just need the energy to make this happen :'(

3. To have more energy to actually work on my goals


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

The problem is I don't have anything worthwhile that seems achievable.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

1. *Stop hiding from my roommates* - I usually find it hard to leave my room to make food, go to the bathroom, or even leave our apartment/suite if my roommates are there. :blank
2. *Find a work study job*
3. *Prepare for interviews and get hired for an internship in spring 2015*


----------



## nosas (Aug 22, 2014)

* find GF
* find work
* lose weight

Ideally i need to find social skills, the rest will follow i think.


----------



## dodobrains (May 1, 2014)

*build confidence in myself and my life

*do better at uni

*land a decent job in my field

* find a loving girlfriend

*provide for my mother so she doesn't ever have to work again


----------

